# Eric's 225G Malawi Mbuna Build



## SonsOfLeda

*Introduction:*
My name is Eric and I'm a fishaholic. With many thanks to my wife, I am down to a single aquarium that is going to be the focus of my attention (until I can of course convince her otherwise). I am here to share my addiction with you - quite possibly the only people around, besides the amazing reefkeeping community here in Phoenix, that understand the difference between having a fish tank and fishkeeping.

The aquarium was previously set-up for our long-term family pet, Beaker, who was an awesome Fahaka puffer. Sadly, Beaker passed away in October and I've finally gotten around to the planning stages for the tank's new inhabitants. My goal is to use this thread as a sort of journal from set-up to ???. Thanks for visiting, and feel free to leave your comments, questions, concerns, and smart remarks as you see fit.

*Current Equipment:*
225G Aquarium (72x24x30) w/ Single Overflow on Back Wall
Custom Built Stand & Canopy
Water Blaster HY 7000 Return Pump
AquaController Jr Aquarium Controller w/ Temperature and pH Probes

*Upcoming (Non-Fish) Purchases:*
Custom Built 60G (38.5x18x20) Wet/Dry Sump
2x 250W Jager Heaters
Ecoxotic LED Lighting
CaribSea Eco-Complete Cichlid Sand
Assorted River Rock (smooth, dark, rounded stones up to 12" across)

First, though, a picture of my cleaned-up and ready to go blank slate:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I can honestly say that I enjoy the design process as much as the end result. Here's the Google SketchUp I created for the sump that I'm going to have built:









The entire sump will be made of 3/8" thick acrylic and will have a removable lid to help with evaporation in our dry Arizona weather.

It will have a single drain input, which will overflow into a 7" filter sock before going up and over it's first baffle into the trickle/biomedia chamber. From there the water will go up and over the final baffle to the return chamber where it will get pumped back into the aquarium by the return pump. The chamber that houses the filter sock will also be home to my probes for the aquarium controller as well as the two heaters.

PS - The red and blue colored braces are just place holders. The drip plate and media tray will be constructed at the builder's discretion to ensure even distribution of water over the media chamber with as little warping as possible.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Of course, it's also fun to plan for the future residents. Here's what I'm thinking so far...

*Planned Inhabitants:*
5x _Synodontis multipunctatus_
http://www.planetcatfish.com/images/full/mochokidae/synodontis/multipunctata/1.jpg
6x _Iodotropheus sprengerae_
http://freshwatercichlids.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/rusty_cichlid.jpg
6x _Labidochromis caeruleus_
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/images/color1.jpg
12x _Pseudotropheus_ sp. "Acei"
http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff192/dinos_album/Malawi/Acei_1.jpg
6x _Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ "Marmalade Cat"
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/images/L_fuelleborni_rt_marmalade.jpg
6x _Cynotilapia_ sp. "hara"
http://www.malawi-dream.info/Images...a/Cynotilapia sp hara Gallireya male1 800.jpg
36x _Pseudotropheus demasoni_
http://www.bigskycichlids.com/images/Pdemasoni1.jpg


----------



## zimmy

Your tank is going to be amazing when it's set up! :drooling:

In regards to your stock list, the hara and demasoni might not go well together. I'd post the list on the malawi forum to get feedback.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

zimmy said:


> Your tank is going to be amazing when it's set up! :drooling:
> 
> In regards to your stock list, the hara and demasoni might not go well together. I'd post the list on the malawi forum to get feedback.


Thanks! That's exactly what I've just done. Looking forward to the responses...


----------



## benny71

I have several comments about this thread:

1. Awesome tank!

2. You sir, know EXACTLY how to make a new thread...Detailed and WITH PICTURES! It is really hard to remember scientific names for thousands of types of cichlid species, so it's awesome to have a picture with that name without having to look it up. 

3. Why not drop the white top hara, lower the demasoni just a bit and add some more Rustys, Yellow Labs and M. Cats? It would be a better contrast in color, IM(very)HO.

Good luck with the tank...I look forward to seeing the finished product. :thumb:

BTW, how big was your puffer when he/she passed? I hear they can get to about a foot and a half long, so I'd imagine yours had to be pretty big if it was in there by itself in a 225g tank.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

benny71 said:


> I have several comments about this thread:
> 
> 1. Awesome tank!
> 
> 2. You sir, know EXACTLY how to make a new thread...Detailed and WITH PICTURES! It is really hard to remember scientific names for thousands of types of cichlid species, so it's awesome to have a picture with that name without having to look it up.
> 
> 3. Why not drop the white top hara, lower the demasoni just a bit and add some more Rustys, Yellow Labs and M. Cats? It would be a better contrast in color, IM(very)HO.
> 
> Good luck with the tank...I look forward to seeing the finished product. :thumb:


Thanks, thanks, and THANKS! I've spent more time looking at a slideshow of the pics I've assembled of the current assortment and that's what I'm starting to think as well. It's hard to tell though without seeing the real thing, ya know? I'll keep everything on the burner until the tank's ready to go. 



benny71 said:


> BTW, how big was your puffer when he/she passed? I hear they can get to about a foot and a half long, so I'd imagine yours had to be pretty big if it was in there by itself in a 225g tank.


She wasn't quite as big as some that I've seen, but she was over a foot long. However, her personality more than made up for her "small" stature. She was a worse begger and a bigger clown than any of the dog's I've had. This is a picture my little bro took of her - she wasn't exactly camera shy.


----------



## benny71

Wow, what an amazing fish...I imagine that it was pretty tough losing her. 

How old was she?


----------



## SonsOfLeda

benny71 said:


> Wow, what an amazing fish...I imagine that it was pretty tough losing her.
> 
> How old was she?


It was. She was 8-9 years old. We had her for most of those years (took her in from a friend of mine whose eyes were bigger than his aquarium).

Now, and I mean this in the nicest possible way, can we get back on the subject of cichlids please? :wink:

I'm looking forward to my return pump arriving on Tuesday so I can get bulkheads/etc ordered to give everything needed to my acrylic builder to get cracking on the sump. I have this pile of filter socks here just waiting for a new home. I can't wait!


----------



## PauloSilva

It seems as though you have this thing well planned and figured out.

Few questions:

WHat do you plan to do for the returns?

Will the sump be your only form of filtration?

How often do you figure you will need to clean/change out the filter socks and will they be your only mechanical filtration in your sump?

What's the flow output on that pump?

I'll look forward to following your thread.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Let me start by saying I love this kind of reply. This is the type of round-table discussion that gets my brain going. Thanks for your feedback!



PauloSilva said:


> WHat do you plan to do for the returns?


Previously, I had the return going up the back of the aquarium where it Y'ed off into two LockLine returns. This worked well for me before so I was going to use a similar method this time. What did you have in mind?



PauloSilva said:


> Will the sump be your only form of filtration?


That was my plan. What else would you suggest?



PauloSilva said:


> How often do you figure you will need to clean/change out the filter socks and will they be your only mechanical filtration in your sump?


I purchased ten 7" 100 micron socks to be able to change out and wash as needed. I haven't used filter socks before, but I belive they are a better mechanical filtration option in my sump than the filter pad/sponge combo I have used in the past. Again, any suggestions?



PauloSilva said:


> What's the flow output on that pump?


It's 1800gph at the output and ~1200gph at the height the outputs will be. It will turn the tank over at ~5x per hour. Along these same lines, yes, my drain is set up to handle this amount of flow.



PauloSilva said:


> I'll look forward to following your thread.


Me too! 8)


----------



## PauloSilva

SonsOfLeda said:


> Previously, I had the return going up the back of the aquarium where it Y'ed off into two LockLine returns. This worked well for me before so I was going to use a similar method this time. What did you have in mind?


Well I am planning something similar but I've been thinking hard about using UGJ. I too will have one overflow centred in my tank (a 1500 glass holes overflow) and would like to drive the water upwards towards my filter. I was wondering if you had thought of this, but since you have something that works well, why try to re-invent the wheel unless you see a significant benefit.



SonsOfLeda said:


> That was my plan. What else would you suggest?


I agree with it, and I plan to do the same as long as I can achieve the crystal clear water that I desire.



SonsOfLeda said:


> I purchased ten 7" 100 micron socks to be able to change out and wash as needed. I haven't used filter socks before, but I belive they are a better mechanical filtration option in my sump than the filter pad/sponge combo I have used in the past. Again, any suggestions?


Again, I plan to do the same thing. I've read alot of people that liked them. I'm concerned about the frequency of changing them though. I would also like to buy OR fab up some kind of holder for them cause I don't want to tie them to the outlet. If they became full/clogged I wouldnt want to choke the outlets.



SonsOfLeda said:


> It's 1800gph at the output and ~1200gph at the height the outputs will be. It will turn the tank over at ~5x per hour. Along these same lines, yes, my drain is set up to handle this amount of flow.


I'm going to be buying this week a Mag 18 which has some similar stats. I've never heard of your particular pump. I'll look it up and have a read.

I'm sorry I can't comment alot about your stock list as I've never kept many mbuna.

Good luck... I'll be asking many more questions likely.


----------



## RRasco

zimmy said:


> In regards to your stock list, the hara and demasoni might not go well together. I'd post the list on the malawi forum to get feedback.


The initial stock for my 55 mbuna included Hara, Yellow Labs, and Demasoni. None of the demasonis survived the Hara. On the other hand, I now have over 100 Hara and they are debatably my favorite species. Demasoni are nice, but I would go with the Hara given the chance. They color up very young (as you can see in the picture) and offer more color variety than the solitary color state of the Demasoni. A male in full dress is a site to see and their rapid changes from blue/purple to white/black is simple amazing to witness.

My dominant male is in my avatar. This is my Hara growout.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

PauloSilva said:


> Well I am planning something similar but I've been thinking hard about using UGJ. I too will have one overflow centred in my tank (a 1500 glass holes overflow) and would like to drive the water upwards towards my filter. I was wondering if you had thought of this, but since you have something that works well, why try to re-invent the wheel unless you see a significant benefit.


I had UGJs in a 75G I had ~15 years ago. I don't remember them being a huge benefit to me. However, I was thinking a little bit about multiple powerheads similar to what reefkeepers use in their tanks to simulate the movement of the ocean. They help keep debris/food suspended for their corals and so their filters can be more effective. Not sure how mbuna would react to this much flow, however.



PauloSilva said:


> I agree with it, and I plan to do the same as long as I can achieve the crystal clear water that I desire. ... Again, I plan to do the same thing. I've read alot of people that liked them. I'm concerned about the frequency of changing them though. I would also like to buy OR fab up some kind of holder for them cause I don't want to tie them to the outlet. If they became full/clogged I wouldnt want to choke the outlets.


 I designed my sump/filter sock holding method after one that Aqueon designed - http://www.aqueonproducts.com/education/videos/index.php?v=TICzgBiJJ3A. That way I can easily remove and replace filter socks at any time. There are also holders available exactly like you're planning on fabbing. We need to make changing them as easy as possible since it's going to need to be done relatively often I'm assuming.



PauloSilva said:


> I'm going to be buying this week a Mag 18 which has some similar stats. I've never heard of your particular pump. I'll look it up and have a read.


My pumps are more well-known in the reefkeeping community and are well worth the research. I had a Mag for this tank before and it was simply too loud for my taste. Not really annoyingly so, but I could definitely hear it over everything else in the tank (including the overflow itself). I simply wanted a more efficient, quiter pump and decided to shell out the money for this one. I did my homework here - http://coralvue.com/waterblaster-pumps/. Enjoy!



PauloSilva said:


> I'm sorry I can't comment alot about your stock list as I've never kept many mbuna.


No problem. I'm getting plenty of help regarding stocking in my Malawi forum thread.



PauloSilva said:


> Good luck... I'll be asking many more questions likely.


Thanks! You and me both! :thumb:

EDIT: Removed specific vendors from the post. PM me if you want details on where I purchased any of the equipment described above.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

RRasco said:


> The initial stock for my 55 mbuna included Hara, Yellow Labs, and Demasoni. None of the demasonis survived the Hara. On the other hand, I now have over 100 Hara and they are debatably my favorite species. Demasoni are nice, but I would go with the Hara given the chance. They color up very young (as you can see in the picture) and offer more color variety than the solitary color state of the Demasoni. A male in full dress is a site to see and their rapid changes from blue/purple to white/black is simple amazing to witness.


VERY duly noted. I love to hear stories from people with experience. I'm a huge fan of both of these species (on paper anyway - never kept either) and don't really want to give up one or the other if I don't have to. I'm keeping my options open and welcome any more feedback anyone has on this subject. Thanks!


----------



## PauloSilva

I think I'm going to experiment with the UGJ's as they will be easy to remove and put in traditional nozzle type returns if I don't like it. Awhile back I was reading everything on fmueller's site and it convinced me to atleast try it.

I'm not keen on the powerheads because I want my tank to have no visible equipment (atleast to the average person viewing the tank). The back wall of the tank will be painted black, similar to yours, the overflow black, and I think some people have had success staining or painting pvc tubing black(krylon fusion paint) for the returns.

Do you think with your current return setup (without the possibility of the powerheads) that you can stir all the debris up and get it into the overflow? This will be the biggest challenge imo without the assistance of a polishing canister or HOB.

I'm really interested to see how your led lighting turns out. I'm leaning towards the DIY shop light in a canopy setup.

Thanks for the links btw.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I just placed an order for my heaters. I decided to go with a pair of 300W ViaAqua Titanium Heaters rather than the Jagers. While the Jagers have a reputation for reliability, they were simply too large for where I want to put them in my sump (12" for ViaAqua vs 20" for Jager). Plus, the ViaAqua's have good reviews as well (the most widely recommended titaniums that I could find anyway).

Why so much heating you ask? Good question! I was going to go with smaller, but the price difference between the 300s and the smaller ones was only a dollar or two.
Only one more day until the pump arrives... opcorn:


----------



## zimmy

SonsOfLeda said:


> I just placed an order for my heaters. I decided to go with a pair of 300W ViaAqua Titanium Heaters rather than the Jagers. While the Jagers have a reputation for reliability, they were simply too large for where I want to put them in my sump (12" for ViaAqua vs 20" for Jager). Plus, the ViaAqua's have good reviews as well (the most widely recommended titaniums that I could find anyway).


Don't know if you've thought about this but with two heaters, it's a good idea to get a controller IMHO. Scroll down to the bottom of the link below to see a good outline of the reasons.
http://www.jehmco.com/html/temperature_controller.html


----------



## SonsOfLeda

zimmy said:


> Don't know if you've thought about this but with two heaters, it's a good idea to get a controller IMHO. Scroll down to the bottom of the link below to see a good outline of the reasons.


I have my AquaController Jr to take care of this. I haven't found a need for a separate temp controller from what the AC Jr offers me. Thanks!


----------



## zimmy

SonsOfLeda said:


> I have my AquaController Jr to take care of this. I haven't found a need for a separate temp controller from what the AC Jr offers me. Thanks!


Sorry, I didn't notice you mentioned this in your original post. That's quite an impressive unit!


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Also just ordered food online. 5lb tub of NLS Cichlid Formula for $49.99 with free shipping. 8) The LFS carries it, but can't compete with that price unfortunately. I'll store the tub where its cool and use it up over time - it has a shelf life of ~2 years.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

It's here! I'm off to Ace Hardware to make sure I get the right size bulkheads for my sump.


----------



## PauloSilva

Looks like a good pump.

Best of luck


----------



## dielikemoviestars

opcorn:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

More new stuff! This one's an ASF-1 Super Feeder. It's an automatic feeder that I can connect to my aquarium controller and have multiple feeding times scheduled throughout the day. I was looking into the Eheim auto-feeder, but I like the idea of controlling my return pump to shut off during feeding time so food doesn't go directly from feeder to overflow and into my sump. Of course it'll take some dialing in to get the amounts set properly, but this unit has a ton of flexibility for my needs. I love it so far (in theory)!


----------



## PauloSilva

Eric,

How goes the build man? Have you got a final stocking list yet or still tweeking? Are you building the sump or buying it. Update when you get a chance.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

PauloSilva said:


> Eric,
> 
> How goes the build man?


Hey! Thanks for thinking of me.  It's coming slowly, but surely. I got my heaters today:











PauloSilva said:


> Have you got a final stocking list yet or still tweeking?


Definitely still tweaking. Always tweaking... I'm starting with the _Synodontis_ and the Rusties/Yellow Labs/Acei first and go from there. No need to rush things - nothing good ever happens quickly in this hobby. :wink:



PauloSilva said:


> Are you building the sump or buying it. Update when you get a chance.


I'm having it built for me. No way I trust myself with making sure the work is done correctly. I'm just waiting for some income to roll in from the sale of my last extra tank to be able to give my builder the go-ahead. Per my wife (and she knows best), I'm not allowed to spend any money on this aquarium that hasn't come from the sale of the others. That sale should happen this week.

Stay tuned! 8)


----------



## eeztropheus

SonsOfLeda said:


> RRasco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my options open and welcome any more feedback anyone has on this subject.
Click to expand...

Have you ever considered Tropheus? If not you really should, VERY rewarding ...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

eeztropheus said:


> Have you ever considered Tropheus? If not you really should, VERY rewarding ...


OK - enough people have said this now and someone's *really* going to have to convince me with pictures. I'm incredibly visual and "a picture's worth 1000 words", so...

Anyone/everyone care to share a few killer _Tropheus_ mug shots?


----------



## eeztropheus

Check out " Tropheus and Petrochromis" in discussion, Diogo Lopez has some AWESOME pictures... I have a few posts there too. I'm not sure if I should say this but check out trophs.com as well.


----------



## eeztropheus

My dominant male tropheus sp.black bemba.

Thats the best pic I have, but I have to say once you go tropheus you never go back. The color patterns seem almost endless and I can watch my group for hours, literally. The energy level of tropheus is through the roof, they make Demansoni look lazy...


----------



## PauloSilva

Trophs are pretty cool, but I think I would get bored of a species only tank, especially for a show tank. Variety is the spice of life. I think the OP has the right idea with the Mbuna. My preference would be to Haps and Peacocks. They are full of colour, but I suppose they can be a bit boring at times.

Keep us updated. I just ordered all the items for my tank aswell.


----------



## jmartyg

opcorn:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

PauloSilva said:


> Trophs are pretty cool, but I think I would get bored of a species only tank, especially for a show tank. Variety is the spice of life.


If I did _Tropheus_, I'd definitely do three colonies to get as much variety in there as possible. I'm still not convinced though that this is better than my original plan, but I am warming up to the idea. Still doing my homework...



PauloSilva said:


> I think the OP has the right idea with the Mbuna. My preference would be to Haps and Peacocks. They are full of colour, but I suppose they can be a bit boring at times.


Not boring by any means - just not on the top of my list since I'm only going to have one tank.



PauloSilva said:


> Keep us updated.


Of course I will! It's hard not to. 8)



PauloSilva said:


> I just ordered all the items for my tank aswell.


It's a race then! Best wishes.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

More stuff! This time bulkheads and fittings for my sump. There are two 1.5" bulkheads: one for my drain into the sump and one to use upside-down so wires can run to my heaters but water doesn't use the same hole to get past my filter sock. Then there's one 1" slip bulkhead for my return pump. Finally, there are two 1" barb fittings: one to fit into the pump output and one to fit into the return bulkhead.










Also, I have a buyer for my tank/stand so I'll have money to have my sump built finally!

Ordered, but not arrived yet - 5lb tub of NLS. 8)


----------



## Rleepremier

Go with an all male peacock tank. YouTube lake Malawi peacock cichlids.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Rleepremier said:


> Go with an all male peacock tank. YouTube lake Malawi peacock cichlids.


See post two above yours. :wink:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

The UPS guy is getting very familiar with my address recently:









*Ordered, but not arrived yet:*
Loc-Line parts for my return plumbing
Eshopps Magnetic Probe Holder
4L (yes, four liters) of Prime


----------



## sjnovakovich

May I ask what a Hara is? I am new to cichlids and am not up on all of the slang yet.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

sjnovakovich said:


> May I ask what a Hara is? I am new to cichlids and am not up on all of the slang yet.


They are _Cynotilapia_ sp. "hara".

Here is a link to its profile in the library.

Here is a 10 page thread from this forum that was started in Nov 2007 and its most recent post was in Feb 2010.

No need to appologize for not knowing the slang - especially when the slang changes as often as it does with these guys.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I have officially sold off everything from the reef project I was working on, thus satisfying the requirement of not spending any money on this build that I had not earned from the sale of other aquarium stuff. 

Today, I met with my acrylic guy and knocked out the final details for the wet/dry that he's building for me. I changed my original plan, so the final design SketchUp is seen below:









The finished product will be made of 3/8" acrylic and have an ABS lid so I don't get nearly as much water lost to evaporation as I had with my previous tank. The large middle chamber will have both media and drip trays, but I left the actual design of those up to the builder since he's done quite a few before.

Right now I'm looking into alternatives for bioballs as biological media to use (~20 gallons worth). Any suggestions?


----------



## cantrell00

Those cheap plastic pot scrubbers seem to be a fan favorite... As cheap as 6 for a $1.00

Supposedly have a higher % of surface area than the bio-balls normally seen in wet-dry filters...

I have never used them but the theory seems sound...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> Those cheap plastic pot scrubbers seem to be a fan favorite... As cheap as 6 for a $1.00
> 
> Supposedly have a higher % of surface area than the bio-balls normally seen in wet-dry filters...
> 
> I have never used them but the theory seems sound...


That's what I'd been toying with (and I actually found a local guy that sells them 10 for $0.75), but I wasn't sure what else was out there.

Thanks!


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Another fun toy arrived today - Eshopps Magnetic Probe Holder:









The temp and pH probes for my aquarium controller will go in the filter sock chamber shown in the above post and this holder will keep them in place.

8) Eric


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Sheesh! When it rains, it pours today. Another package at my front door - Loc-Line return parts:









Too bad there isn't a "smiley" for the _"What? Another package?"_ look that I just got from my wife. This is probably close --> :roll:

It's good to be loved (or at least tolerated).


----------



## dielikemoviestars

Plastic pot scrubbers? What are the total dimensions of that sump? Looks nice :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

I think it is really cool how you are integrating a lot of the reef"esque" techology into your design...

The ph & temp controllers have always intrigued me for my tanks but too tight fisted to spend the $$$$

Cool build...


----------



## PauloSilva

Hey man looks like things are really coming along.

Quick question.

In regards to your return well in your sump, are you planning for the operating level to be equal to the last baffle? If so, how tall is that last baffle? 6"? I know you will have a abs lid but are you still not concerned about evap?

I really like the design of it, and being honest with you, it's almost exactly like my design, without the last smaller baffle.

The race is still on,

Cheers

ps: if you check ebay you can get wicked deals on bio-balls... I was just looking last night.


----------



## kriskm

This line is classic. All fish geeks with spouses have seen that look before.



> :roll: It's good to be loved (or at least tolerated).


----------



## SonsOfLeda

dielikemoviestars said:


> Plastic pot scrubbers?


 Yeah - these guys (not mine):











dielikemoviestars said:


> What are the total dimensions of that sump? Looks nice :thumb:


Thanks! I can't wait to see the real thing finally. As shown it's 38.5" x 18" x 20.5". Pretty much right at 60 gallons completely full. It's the biggest footprint I can get through the doors of the stand without taking a side wall off.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> I think it is really cool how you are integrating a lot of the reef"esque" techology into your design...


Thanks! There's an awesome reef keeping community here in the Phoenix area and I've met a ton of cool people that are insanely passionate about their hobby. I've just borrowed a few great ideas from them that, honestly, I'm surprised aren't more popular across the freshwater community.



cantrell00 said:


> The ph & temp controllers have always intrigued me for my tanks but too tight fisted to spend the $$$$ Cool build...


They're pretty nifty. I had the controller running beautifully on this aquarium with my puffer and loved it. The only thing I'll be adding to this system will be the auto-feeder (and a little bit different light setup) and I've already got the unit programmed for everything. I just need to fine tune the feeder itself for amounts. As far as the probes go, the temp one will control both heaters simultaneously. I set the thermostats of the heaters themselves for a temp a few degrees higher than the controller so they will automatically turn on/off when the controller tells them to. The pH probe is just for monitoring since the water here is basically brewed for mbuna - parameters are great straight from the tap.

In case that was too much rambling, the take-away should be - "He's got a really cool toy!" :lol:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

PauloSilva said:


> In regards to your return well in your sump, are you planning for the operating level to be equal to the last baffle? If so, how tall is that last baffle? 6"? I know you will have a abs lid but are you still not concerned about evap?


You nailed it - the last baffle will be 6". The reason for that baffle is to set a minimum water level in the media chamber (i.e., the pump will start sucking air when the water level gets below 6". This gives me a few inches of completely submerged biomedia while the majority of the media acts as a trickle. As far as evap goes, I got used to doing water changes every three days with the puffer. Not necessarily because the parameters needed it, but because the evap was so high with my last sump that I needed to refill it that often. Honestly, if I get a week's worth with this one I'll be thrilled. I'm sure I will, but you just never know for sure until it's running. 



PauloSilva said:


> I really like the design of it, and being honest with you, it's almost exactly like my design, without the last smaller baffle.


You know what they say about great minds!



PauloSilva said:


> The race is still on, Cheers


I'm always racing. It's just nice to have someone in the other lane now and again. :wink: However, my wife did just tell me that it's easier to paint a wall behind an empty tank than it is to paint one behind a full one. I hate it when she's right. Hopefully we can get a color picked sooner than later so I can get on with this build! Yes, I know where my priorities are.



PauloSilva said:


> ps: if you check ebay you can get wicked deals on bio-balls... I was just looking last night.


 :thumb:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

kriskm said:


> All fish geeks with spouses have seen that look before.


The last thing my sump builder said to my wife on the way out of his shop: "It's so nice of you to support his addiction... er... hobby. :lol:"

=D>


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Anyone need to treat 40,000 gallons worth of tap water? :drooling:









Since I'm sure someone's going to ask, per a Seachem rep: "Prime is formulated to have a practical unlimited shelf life (i.e. practical within expected usage time frames, for example it's not likely someone would try to use a 20 year old bottle of Prime)."

Take care!

PS - I'm in contact with Ecoxotic, the company that I'm going to get my LED lighting from. In a couple of weeks they are going to be releasing 48" LED strips into their product selection priced at ~$100 retail. I may have to update my lighting plans based on their response to my most recent questions for them.


----------



## PauloSilva

I'll be interested to find out what you learn about the LED lighting. Make sure to let us know. 48" strip for 100 bucks is a pretty nice deal.

What's the ETA on the sump btw?


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Filter media! Got a great deal from a local guy. He gave me 680 scrubbies for $45. It should be more than enough for my biomedia chamber, and they were way cheaper than bioballs!










The part you don't see in this picture is me holding the dog back from attacking what she thinks is her pile of fun new toys! :lol:


----------



## larry.beck

I'm anxious to see the new Ecotoxic lighting products, I hear they are manufacturing some excellent products!


----------



## SonsOfLeda

PauloSilva said:


> What's the ETA on the sump btw?


Should be at least another week or two. His shop was swamped with scratched acrylic tanks he needed to buff out and commercial sumps that he's building for a few LFSs. I, being the nice guy I am, told him that I wasn't in a rush and to take his time. Plus, it gives my wife and I a chance to figure out exactly what we're doing with the rest of the room.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

larry.beck said:


> I'm anxious to see the new Ecotoxic lighting products, I hear they are manufacturing some excellent products!


They most certainly are! There's an entire LFS here that's lit entirely (not just the tanks, the whole place) by Ecoxotic LEDs - Reef Culture. They're the ones who introduced me to the brand.

:thumb:


----------



## larry.beck

Oh, niiiiice store! Wish we had stores with that mindset in our area!


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I just got an e-mail from my builder. The sump will be completed by the end of next week. Progress!

opcorn:


----------



## phorty

Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I know it's been 12 days since the last update, but here we go again!

*SUMP!*










And, just because I thought it was a funny pic - the collection of "toys" thus far:










Now, anyone want to come over and help me move the tank away from the wall so we can paint behind it? It's empty, so it's at its "lightest" point! :wink:


----------



## cantrell00

Your guy did a **** of a job on that sump...

Did it cost you much more than if you had just bought the one sold by aqueon?


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> Your guy did a #%$& of a job on that sump...


I agree 1,000,000%!



cantrell00 said:


> Did it cost you much more than if you had just bought the one sold by aqueon?


Sure it did! However, I'd say the cost difference is well justified:

* The largest Aqueon ProFlex is going for $300 and is only ~40G. Of course, I'd be shocked if they used anything more than 1/4" acrylic anywhere on that thing.
* This wet-dry is ~60G and is made completely of 3/8" acrylic (other than the drip tray, egg crate, and lid). Plus, it's built to my EXACT specifications.

Not to knock the Aqueon, because I love the design concept, but I've owned a few commercially made acrylic wet/drys before (most recently, the Marineland MegaFlow Model 4 which looks to be selling for at least $500 these days). I've found them to be considerably overpriced for the quality of product that's arrived on my doorstep.


----------



## cantrell00

> Sure it did! However, I'd say the cost difference is well justified:


I assumed that would be the case... Quality work isn't cheap.

I am doing a 180 right now & my sump(s) are a pair of 20 longs linked together.. One will be the wet dry & the other will be kept filled by a line off of the return loop.. I will be able to isolate it with a pair of ball valves in the event that it had to become a hospital tank - otherwise a time out tank....

I am Putting in a glass-holes.com overflow in the back glass to conserve space...

Finding a decent stand without being ripped off at the LFS has been quite a challenge. I got a great deal on the glass though, $475.00.

I may just have to resort to building my own stand - again.

I admire your patience with your build...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> I admire your patience with your build...


It's mostly patience out of necessity due to the other projects we've got going on at the same time. I don't know if I've said it before in this thread or not (I'd be shocked if I haven't), but nothing good ever happens quickly in this hobby. For all of this time, this one better'd be darn good! :lol:

I'm just glad that you guys are kind enough to wait it out with me. 

*Pre-cycle to do list:*
* Finish plumbing
* Fill/flow test
* Under-stand organization
* Aquascape
* Lighting
* Possible glass lid(s)


----------



## AZcichlidfreak

> Now, anyone want to come over and help me move the tank away from the wall so we can paint behind it? It's empty, so it's at its "lightest" point!


When do you need help? If I had to guess I'm pretty sure that we are the only 2 members here in Maricopa!!! :thumb:
Curt


----------



## SonsOfLeda

AZcichlidfreak said:


> Now, anyone want to come over and help me move the tank away from the wall so we can paint behind it? It's empty, so it's at its "lightest" point!
> 
> 
> 
> When do you need help? If I had to guess I'm pretty sure that we are the only 2 members here in Maricopa!!! :thumb:
> Curt
Click to expand...

Best case scenario, next weekend (Feb 26/27). It's definitely not a two person job though, so I'll see how many others I can round up before then. Thanks for offering!

That reminds me - I completely forgot to reply to your PM!


----------



## AZcichlidfreak

SonsOfLeda said:


> Best case scenario, next weekend (Feb 26/27). It's definitely not a two person job though, so I'll see how many others I can round up before then. Thanks for offering!


Sounds good. 
Hey I wanted to ask if you had gotten anymore info on the new led lights you had talked about earlier in this post.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

AZcichlidfreak said:


> Hey I wanted to ask if you had gotten anymore info on the new led lights you had talked about earlier in this post.


Unfortunately not. It looks like things are running behind schedule for Ecoxotic since the new lights aren't up on their website yet. Another test in patience. :?


----------



## cantrell00

FYI but dr foster 7 smith aquatics have the double brite 36-48" LED lamps for sale for 139.00..

I bought two for my 180...

About the filter socks.. Do they do a much better job of removing particulates than filter floss?


----------



## cantrell00

Know much about these? Nevermind the chemical reactors.. Water changes are the only practical way to deal with nitrates...

https://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3587+18997&pcatid=18997


----------



## Dragonetti

cantrell00 said:


> FYI but dr foster 7 smith aquatics have the double brite 36-48" LED lamps for sale for 139.00..
> 
> I bought two for my 180...
> 
> About the filter socks.. Do they do a much better job of removing particulates than filter floss?


They remove better than anything you can use, the bad thing is they need changing every 2 days. I would like to see how the leds look on your tank.


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks Dragonetti...

I will send pics. I actually didn't purcahse them... I can't decide if I want to save the money & just go with the single brite... I was going to sleep on it....


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> About the filter socks.. Do they do a much better job of removing particulates than filter floss?


Both are effective when it comes to polishing your water. For me, the decision was made to go with filter socks because of the low maintenence. I purchased enough so I can rotate them out as needed. In between uses they can be washed in the washing machine using the gentle cycle with a little bleach. Once they air dry they're good to go again. Plus, if I need to I can throw a bag of other filter media inside of the sock(s) for additional filtration - like carbon for example.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> Thanks Dragonetti...
> 
> I will send pics. I actually didn't purcahse them... I can't decide if I want to save the money & just go with the single brite... I was going to sleep on it....


When you wake up you're going to find that they're actually cheaper at PetSolutions right now. :wink:


----------



## cantrell00

Sweet..


----------



## cantrell00

Pulled the trigger on the 2-48" double brite lamps...

Also bought a retrofit filter sock module for my sump...

FINALLY bought a pH monitor too...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> Pulled the trigger on the 2-48" double brite lamps...
> 
> Also bought a retrofit filter sock module for my sump...
> 
> FINALLY bought a pH monitor too...


Nice! You're on a roll! :thumb:


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks..

Just need to find a inexpensive temp controller... I want something that will overide the power to the heaters in the event that they short & stay on....


----------



## LarryS

Cantrell00.. this isn't the faniest, do everything controller but seems reasonable enough. No experience with it yet, just what I've come across in doing some research.

http://www.etcsupply.com/ranco-etc11100 ... -p-87.html


----------



## cantrell00

Thanks LarryS.. I will check it out...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Official Two Months Later Update:

The house painters are here now! 8) I took the time to throw another coat of black latex on the back of the tank while it's moved out from the wall. A couple more coats and it will be as good as new. Then, the carpet cleaners will be here Thursday and hopefully we can schedule new living room furniture to arrive next week. It's been busy around here!

Of course this means that I'm nearly out of roadblocks in getting this up and running. I just wish Ecoxotic would hurry up and get the new longer LEDs on the market. Last update I heard was that they were in marketing and photography and supposed to be up on the website the first week of April.

Besides lights, I need to pick up a few plumbing parts and then I'm ready for sand, rocks, and water. A short fishless cycle later and we'll be on our way to fish!

:dancing:


----------



## cantrell00

> I just wish Ecoxotic would hurry up and get the new longer LEDs on the market.


Yeah, they need to hurry up.. I wasn't pleased with the Marineland DB & sent them back...

Did you ever decide what you are stocking your's with? I can't recall..

My 180 has been up for about 3 months now.. Very please with it..


----------



## jeremypb

Im gonna need to remember about this thread when i move out of my apt the biggest tank i can have is my 55G that i got but i have a 300G in storage once i move into a house good thing is i have permission from my fiance already... but just wanted to say thanks this thread gave me a lot of insight as to what im gonna need! :fish: =D>


----------



## cantrell00

> once i move into a house good thing is i have permission from my fiance already...


Don't take this the wrong way but wait til you are married before you are required to ask for permission on things like this...

Then again, I am on my second marriage so maybe you are taking the best approach... :lol:


----------



## jchild40

=D>


----------



## londonloco

opcorn:


----------



## jeremypb

lol well we have lived together going on 2 years and iv learned my lessons the hard way but i always check with her before i do something like this...if she aint happy i aint happy


----------



## cantrell00

> if she aint happy i aint happy


Yeah & to totally contradict what I posted earlier... This is true regardless if they are girlfriend, fiance, or wife.. There is no difference at ALL in that regard...

I guess I am just too hard headed to accept it... :lol:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I made the stop by Home Depot over the weekend and started plumbing tonight! :dancing:

I don't know what I love more - the smell of PVC cement during this part of the process or the smell of vinegar as I was cleaning our the tank several months ago.


----------



## cantrell00

SonsOfLeda...

This thread has taught me that you are much more patient than I am... :thumb:


----------



## romeroreyes12

NICE TANK


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> SonsOfLeda...
> 
> This thread has taught me that you are much more patient than I am... :thumb:


Thanks. It's quite the lesson for me too. It helps that we've got a lot of other things going on at the same time around the house.

More plumbing tonight - more dreaming about the fume hoods back at the lab I used to work at...


----------



## SonsOfLeda

romeroreyes12 said:


> NICE TANK


Thanks!


----------



## cantrell00

Better to be slow - steady & correct for sure.

If I only could apply it to my life... LOL


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Doh! :roll:

I just realized my ball valves are a little taller than anticipated, so I have less room to work with between the top of the sump and the bottom of the tank. Luckily, no hacksaw will be needed in order to correct the oversight. I will lose some flow using 90s instead of 45s like I originally planned though.

At least I'm not showing you a picture of a glued union missing it's collar like the first time I plumbed this tank!

Here goes another trip to Home Depot. Hopefully I should come close to breaking even in the return/exchange process.


----------



## cantrell00

Shopping for PVC fittings stresses me out... :lol:


----------



## cantrell00

Surely you have fish in this thing by now... :thumb:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

cantrell00 said:


> Surely you have fish in this thing by now... :thumb:


You're going to laugh at me... If all goes well, I'll be doing my first water test tonight. To make a long story short, it's not always a good thing when the place "where everybody knows your name" is the vet's office. We're not out of the woods yet, but at least the "cone of shame" isn't a 24/7 thing anymore.

Feel like some pics? I know, they're not the pics you were hoping for, but I'm pretty proud of how the plumbing and wiring turned out! Here goes...

First, a picture of what I hope will be my wife's favorite part of the aquarium - the standpipe silencer! This is a "Maggie Muffler" purchased from a guy locally. They've gotten some pretty great reviews and I hope it lives up to its hype in terms of making it not quite so obvious there's an aquarium large enough to swim in in our dining room.









This is the brain of the whole operation - mounted conveniently to the stand door for easy access and viewing.









This is the right hand side ("return side") of the sump looking up towards the DC8, which is connected to the brains. All of the controlled items (lights, heaters, pump, and auto feeder) are plugged in there.









This is the left hand side ("drain side") of the sump. You can also see where I mounted the thermostats for the heaters and also get a preview of how the equipment is laid out in the sump.









For those sharp-eyed individuals, yes, I mounted a pair of linked strip lights inside of the cabinet. So worth it!

Anyway, back to the waiting game. Hopefully UPS hurries up with that Loc Line Assembly Tool so I can finish up the return output plumbing and get water in this baby!

:thumb:


----------



## Dragonetti

Snap them line locks with your hands!!! We have about the same equipment list for our builds, and tank gallons, that's strange.


----------



## cantrell00

> Snap them line locks with your hands!!! We have about the same equipment list for our builds, and tank gallons, that's strange.


No joke! C'mon dude... 

Make that 3 tanks that are very similar... I built my own sump but used "Sons" CAD drawing as a reference. Wished I had the cash to get an acrylic guy to built it... Sigh..

Here it is...


----------



## Dragonetti

cantrell00 said:


> Snap them line locks with your hands!!! We have about the same equipment list for our builds, and tank gallons, that's strange.
> 
> 
> 
> No joke! C'mon dude...
> 
> Make that 3 tanks that are very similar... I built my own sump but used "Sons" CAD drawing as a reference. Wished I had the cash to get an acrylic guy to built it... Sigh..
> 
> Here it is...
Click to expand...

Thief, lol I used two tidepool II's. I got water in mine already  thought I need to make cabinet doors and drawers for my stand. I couldn't wait any longer.


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I forget how long it takes to fill this thing - no wonder I fell asleep once and flooded our house doing it! 

opcorn:


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Dragonetti said:


> Snap them line locks with your hands!!! We have about the same equipment list for our builds, and tank gallons, that's strange.


Nice! Just went through your build thread - looks like a Water Blaster pump and an AC Jr at least as far as equipment goes. Also, you've got the sand I'm going to get as well.

As far as the Loc-Lines went - the tool and a little TLC did the trick. I can't imagine the water pressure that it'd take to break the connection between those bad boys!


----------



## Dragonetti

If you go with the dry mix like I did I would suggest rinsing that stuff first, it's dirty. The wet stuff is super clean thought. I also mixed more white sugar sized aragonite to mine it was a little too dark for my liking. I went with a 800w finnex titanium heater I was worried it would be too many amps for the JR's power strip along with the lights but it works great.

Nice job on the wiring. What brand ATO are you planning on using? You gonna do a fishless cycle?


----------



## SonsOfLeda

Good news: No leaks!

Not so good news: The pump is a little stronger than the drain can handle.

Fixing this is a project for another day - I'm beat...

We have water though!

:zz:


----------



## Dragonetti

SonsOfLeda said:


> Good news: No leaks!
> 
> Not so good news: The pump is a little stronger than the drain can handle.
> 
> Fixing this is a project for another day - I'm beat...
> 
> We have water though!
> 
> :zz:


Sorry to hear that, what size is your stand pipe?


----------



## LarryS

Congrats on having water!!! Now that you have fired up the Water Blaster, how was the noise from it? Looks like you will be able to throttle back the pump. What size is the drain?

opcorn:


----------



## Sean117Ply

I look forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert

Hi Eric,

I have been keeping African cichlids for about 3-4 years now. If I were you I would get some haps (free swimmers) (the one in my profile pic is my hap. their really cool) or some alonocara would be happy in your 225 gallon aquarium.

BTW: Thats an awesome tank how much did u pay for it?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Did this project ever get finished?


----------



## SonsOfLeda

I would love to say that it did and post pictures of the finished product. Unfortunately, or fortunately, our (my wife and I) lives changed shortly after all but getting ready for a fishless cycle. She was offered a great career opportunity in Houston, TX, which we moved halfway across the country for. We brought everything with us, but ended up in a second floor apartment first, and now in a rental home - both of which are not good candidates for a 225G aquarium. Sadly, after holding out hope for long enough, I ended up selling everything a couple of months ago. The buyer was THRILLED with the package deal I gave him, and I am looking forward to my next adventure when we are home owners again.

Eric


----------



## Iggy Newcastle

Sorry to hear that Eric. After reading through the whole thing, I could tell you were pumped about the project.


----------

